#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  IELTS Speaking Sample Test with Answers Papers Pdf

## jaivinder

Do you know about IELTS speaking test ? Have a look into attached pdf for IELTS Speaking Sample Test. These samples paper will help you to understand about IELTS speaking test. I hope you will find these helpful for your practice.

Following sample test are attached here:

1. Speaking sample task – Part 1

2. Speaking sample task – Part 1 transcript

3. Speaking sample task – Part 2

4. Speaking sample task – Part 2 transcript

5. Speaking sample task – Part 3

6. Speaking sample task – Part 3 transcript





  Similar Threads: IELTS Speaking Practice Tests Listening Sample Task- IELTS Test Papers Pdf General Training Writing-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf Academic Writing IELTS Test Sample Papers Pdf Academic Reading-IELTS Sample Papers

----------

